# At DOXA we listen.... Basel 2015 SUB1200T MKII with seprate BOR bracelet



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi everyone, a few month ago the SUB1200T was sold out and was replaced by the 44mm SUB1500T, this announcement was welcomed by some, but not all, which put DOXA in a the usual dilemma, which size should the basic DOXA SUB have, DOXA then released a final batch of the beloved SUB1200T, that sold out very quickly, yet the demand for the classic 42mm model continued...

With Basel World 2015 around the corner, DOXA is happy to announce the new SUB1200T MKII, same size and same case as the classic SUB1200T, but now with a separate beads of rice bracelet. The MKII will be available in June 2015.

[/COLOR][/FONT]
Please find the pre-order links for the 3 models, Professional, Sharkhunter and Searambler below

SUB1200T MKII PROFESSIONAL https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=268
SUB1200T MKII SHARKHUNTER https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=269
SUB1200T MKII CARIBBEAN https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=277

best regards
DOXA Watches Inc.

Q&A:

Q: Will there be a Divingstar?
A: Sorry, no.

Q: Will there be a blue dial?
A: Yes, it will be the same color as the Blue NUMA, but, it will not have the NUMA logo.

Q: Will the bracelet have the 1500T style clasp?
A: No, it will have the 1200T style flip lock clasp, with individual beads of rice, like the original bracelet from the 1960's and 1970's. The bracelet will not taper.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Any chance these will be available in other colors? I purchased four new Doxa's in the past few months, but bummed that missed out on that Numa blue!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Any chance these will be available in other colors? I purchased four new Doxa's in the past few months, but bummed that missed out on that Numa blue!


DOXA is now considering a blue dial Caribbean model with a metric bezel,

Please give us your feedback for Caribbean/metric bezel combo only, other metric bezels could follow down the road.

best regards
DOXA Watches Inc.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

When you say separate BOR bracelet, will this have the original flip lock clasp or the ratcheting clasp like the 1500t?


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Was looking online for the metric bezel and it doesn't look that much different, to me, than the non-metric bezel. Just a change of measurements. My real question is which Caribbean dial are you talking about. Sorry if it's a stupid question:















I think I prefer the dial without the orange on it



DOXA S.A. said:


> DOXA is now considering a blue dial Caribbean model with a metric bezel,
> 
> Please give us your feedback for Caribbean/metric bezel combo only, other metric bezels could follow down the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Was looking online for the metric bezel and it doesn't look that much different, to me, than the non-metric bezel. Just a change of measurements. My real question is which Caribbean dial are you talking about. Sorry if it's a stupid question:
> 
> I think I prefer the dial without the orange on it
> 
> The blue will be the NUMA blue tone


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd totally be into that blue Doxa if that's the case. Just let me know when it's available!

I'm also considering getting into the Sharkhunter 1200T MKII. Gotta go home and try on the 1500T's I bought to see how the fit is, and determine if the 1200T would be too small for my 8 inch wrist.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

That blue dial NUMA is stunning! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, if there were a Divingstar model offered, I'd take out a second mortgage to get one! I'm also very interested in the NUMA blue...although I'd vote for an orange minute hand!


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I'd prefer the non-orange hand. I kinda like the plain blue/white combo of the Numa. Adding the orange minute hand would be kind of overkill, but who knows.


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a question re the separate beads of rice bracelet. I have the SUB 1200T Pro with the "fixed" or segmented BOR, and I've never owned an older model with the separate BOR. I've read that the separate BOR bracelets don't have the same durability, hence the change to the fixed/segmented bracelets. Is there any truth to that? Have there been improvements with the new separate BOR bracelets? Again, I'm not speaking from experience, only what I've heard from others.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Shred2001 said:


> I have a question re the separate beads of rice bracelet. I have the SUB 1200T Pro with the "fixed" or segmented BOR, and I've never owned an older model with the separate BOR. I've read that the separate BOR bracelets don't have the same durability, hence the change to the fixed/segmented bracelets. Is there any truth to that? Have there been improvements with the new separate BOR bracelets? Again, I'm not speaking from experience, only what I've heard from others.


That was the case for the vintage bracelets, they were fragile and not many of them have made it intact through the years. The new bracelets are made using modern materials and fabrication techniques and are MUCH stronger than the vintage bracelets. The new individual BOR bracelets should be just as strong as our regular bracelets.

Thank you,
DOXA Watches


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Spunwell said:


> When you say separate BOR bracelet, will this have the original flip lock clasp or the ratcheting clasp like the 1500t?


Original 1200T style flip lock clasps.

Thank you,
DOXA Watches


----------



## Tom R (Mar 11, 2006)

Any chance that the new BOR bracelet will have some taper to it and a bit of space between the links like the original 300T's? The original Doxa BOR bracelets are off the charts killer.

TR


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tom R said:


> Any chance that the new BOR bracelet will have some taper to it and a bit of space between the links like the original 300T's? The original Doxa BOR bracelets are off the charts killer.
> 
> TR


Sorry, no taper.

Thank you,
DOXA Watches


----------



## CBwish74 (May 18, 2012)

What movement will the 1200t MKII have and when can we see pics


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Q: Will the bracelet have the 1500T style clasp?
> A: No, it will have the 1200T style flip lock clasp, with individual beads of rice, like the original bracelet from the 1960's and 1970's. The bracelet will not taper.


Will the individual link BOR bracelet be available separately for current 1200T owners?


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Is the 1200T MKII Caribbean the same dial as the Numa blue, except without the Numa logo?


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm assuming the Caribbean would be blue?
Are these pieces limited #'s? 
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Is the 1200T MKII Caribbean the same dial as the Numa blue, except without the Numa logo?


This is correct


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome news on all fronts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Great news! I am particularly excited about the blue. Hope there are some left by the time my depleted watch budget recovers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Considering the Caribbean and Sharkie pre-sale. Tried on my 1500T just now and it fits nicely. Wondering if I am able to do a 42mm Doxa


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

QUESTION RE METRIC BEZEL: I'm most interested in the Caribbean blue. When does DOXA think it will make a decision about offering one with a metric bezel? I'm in the U.S. and would be happy with either feet or meters, so I'm not saying "yes" or "no" to metric, although it does seem like a metric makes more sense on a watch rated to 1200m.


----------



## MagnumsGMTMaster (Aug 16, 2012)

I vote for a metric bezel. With a depth rating of 1200 meters, a metric bezel as an option is desirable. However, I don't mind the ft. bezel either. For die hard collectors, I can see Doxa selling more units just because some people want every or at least multiple variations.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Any sneak peeks of the new bracelet?


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

I remember asking Doxa for a blue dial 1200 without the NUMA logo. I would've bought that instead of my pro had it been available then. Hmmm may need to start saving! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Any chance to see some pics of the new one ?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

We will post photos as soon as possible.

Thank you,
DOXA Watches


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Pictures would be great! Also, I sent you a private message about the pre-order last night.



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> We will post photos as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you,
> DOXA Watches


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

There are a Searambler version available ?


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Other than the bracelet and the Caribbean blue color without NUMA, will the MKII watches be identical to the 1200T?

Also, orange minute hand on the Searambler?


----------



## warpig (May 21, 2010)

Brian883 said:


> Will the individual link BOR bracelet be available separately for current 1200T owners?


Good question bump.


----------



## pipers (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm really interested but what happened to the searambler? Will the BOR have screws or pins?


----------



## Prime117 (Mar 28, 2014)

What's the MK II stand for?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Prime117 said:


> What's the MK II stand for?


"Mark," or "Mark II. Kind of a military designation for sequential improvements in a series of gear or armaments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime117 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you. I should have know that from Iron Man!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Will there be a Military Professional offered?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Will there be a Military Professional offered?


Not that I am aware of.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

In for updates on pics! I am planning on buying one of these in the next few months--but I'd like to see some pics before I decide whether to jump on the pre-order or go with a different model. 

Any idea of when we should expect to see pics of the mkII?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

ShortOnTime3 said:


> In for updates on pics! I am planning on buying one of these in the next few months--but I'd like to see some pics before I decide whether to jump on the pre-order or go with a different model.
> 
> Any idea of when we should expect to see pics of the mkII?


I will have some pics of the bracelet VERY soon, the rest of the watch looks exactly the same as the MKI.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

JohnM said:


> Other than the bracelet and the Caribbean blue color without NUMA, will the MKII watches be identical to the 1200T?
> 
> Also, orange minute hand on the Searambler?


Yes, the rest of the watch will be the same as the MKI. And I will have bracelet pics up VERY soon.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

I sent you a private message about future offerings and whether I can get a PayPal invoice with the discount. Please let me know if I should direct my question towards the Doxa CS?


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> I will have some pics of the bracelet VERY soon, the rest of the watch looks exactly the same as the MKI.


There are days when I feel mentally slow and this is one of them. Will the mkII be available in the traditional orange or will it only be available in Caribbean blue?


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

The colors are available in the OP.

Traditional orange, Caribbean and Sharkie



ShortOnTime3 said:


> There are days when I feel mentally slow and this is one of them. Will the mkII be available in the traditional orange or will it only be available in Caribbean blue?


----------



## squamish5 (Oct 15, 2010)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> I will have some pics of the bracelet VERY soon, the rest of the watch looks exactly the same as the MKI.


 Cool....I didn't know I was the proud owner of a MK1 lol


----------



## panabaruk (Mar 16, 2015)

great news!!!


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Still wondering if the new BOR bracelet will be available separately?


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Lol, no rendering, no prototype - this can't be for Basel 2015 it ends in 5 days! You must be losing too many sales on customers that want a 42mm SUB.

A Caribbean would be nice, but be realistic this won't be ready to ship until August at the earliest. I'll pass on the preorder for now.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

wtsbfan said:


> Lol, no rendering, no prototype - this can't be for Basel 2015 it ends in 5 days!


Damn it!!! I bought the "Basel" hook :-|:-x


----------



## bizznatchers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome cant wait to the neew bor bracelet!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I am slightly computer chanllenged but does anyone know how to input the discount code? 
Also, what are the chances of using paypal?


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Brilliant! Bravo Doxa!


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

secfincorp said:


> I am slightly computer chanllenged but does anyone know how to input the discount code?
> Also, what are the chances of using paypal?


You put the discount code into the notes/comments box on the order form.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)

Pics??



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> You put the discount code into the notes/comments box on the order form.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> DOXA Watches


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

calibro9 said:


> Pics??


Of the notes/comments box?

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

That looks very, very cool... love the polished links a la the original BOR bracelet. Still dying to know if it will be available separately?


----------



## pipers (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks nice! Any pic of the endlink? Will it have a diver's extension?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Brian883 said:


> That looks very, very cool... love the polished links a la the original BOR bracelet. Still dying to know if it will be available separately?


Sure it will be, pre-order link is: https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=272
The bracelet will fit al SUB1200T and SUB1000T
Pre-order price 249.00 instead of the regular price of $289.00
No further discounts applicable
Shipping late June 2015


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Sure it will be, pre-order link is: https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=272
> The bracelet will fit al SUB1200T and SUB1000T
> Pre-order price 249.00 instead of the regular price of $289.00
> No further discounts applicable
> Shipping late June 2015


Speaking of pre-ordering, I have a question. Are all MkII 1200t's on preorder? On your website, it mentions preordering the searambler and sharkhunter, but it looks like I can buy the professional version now since there is no mention of a preorder. Or is the 1200t being sold on the website still the mkI?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi, yes, this is still a MKI, if ordered now, will come on a strap and will receive a free separate BOR bracelet automatically in June, but there are only 3 pieces left


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, the pre-order links in the OP and on the Doxa website are confusing. In particular, for the 1200T Sharkie, it looks like I can pre-order the MKII above or pre-order the MKI on the Doxa website.

Since it sounds like the MKI comes with a strap and the additional new bracelet, should I go ahead and order on the website as opposed to the link in the OP? Or will both pre-orders get me the same things?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Yeah, the pre-order links in the OP and on the Doxa website are confusing. In particular, for the 1200T Sharkie, it looks like I can pre-order the MKII above or pre-order the MKI on the Doxa website.
> 
> Since it sounds like the MKI comes with a strap and the additional new bracelet, should I go ahead and order on the website as opposed to the link in the OP? Or will both pre-orders get me the same things?


if you like to pre-order a MKII, then please use the link above in this thread. only the professional model can be ordered and delivered immediately


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Yeah, the pre-order links in the OP and on the Doxa website are confusing. In particular, for the 1200T Sharkie, it looks like I can pre-order the MKII above or pre-order the MKI on the Doxa website.
> 
> Since it sounds like the MKI comes with a strap and the additional new bracelet, should I go ahead and order on the website as opposed to the link in the OP? Or will both pre-orders get me the same things?


if you like to pre-order a MKII, then please use the link above in this thread. only the professional model can be ordered and delivered immediately
Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Doxa,

I have two questions:

1) Is there a Searambler version? Your OP is confusing in that it says the Searambler can be ordered but there is no pre-order link.



DOXA S.A. said:


> Please find the pre-order links for the 3 models, Professional, Sharkhunter and Searambler below
> 
> SUB1200T MKII PROFESSIONAL https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=268
> SUB1200T MKII SHARKHUNTER https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=269
> SUB1200T MKII CARIBBEAN https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=271


2) Will the Sharkhunter have a white minute hand or orange?

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

roberev said:


> Doxa,
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Rob, the Searambler will not be shipping in the early stage, that is why there is no order link yet.
The Sharkhunter will have a white minute hand


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

roberev said:


> Doxa,
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...


The hands of the Sharkhunter will be all white. There will be a Searambler version later on, it is not available for pre-order at this time.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## squamish5 (Oct 15, 2010)

Doxa
Is the MKII dial the same as the old dial, or does it say MKII..
thanks
Charlie


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Also, for the Sharkie, is it possible to get the orange hand?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

squamish5 said:


> Doxa
> Is the MKII dial the same as the old dial, or does it say MKII..
> thanks
> Charlie


Same as the old dial.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

squamish5 said:


> Doxa
> Is the MKII dial the same as the old dial, or does it say MKII..
> thanks
> Charlie


 Yes, same dial, I personally don't think it is possible to add anything more to the classic DOXA dial


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Also, for the Sharkie, is it possible to get the orange hand?


DOXA will offer only 1 type, possibly a poll on the SUB1200T Sharkhunter hands would help make that decision


----------



## squamish5 (Oct 15, 2010)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Same as the old dial.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> DOXA Watches


I don't understand...If you aren't going to label it a MKII, why call it a MKII? It looks like this is just a continuation of the 1200T production...
not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

Are you guys still using ETA movement or will it be the soprod like the 1500t


----------



## Prime117 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a 1500 MKII and it states it on the caseback.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

pkeelan said:


> Are you guys still using ETA movement or will it be the soprod like the 1500t


It will use the same ETA 2824 the MKI used.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Right now, the poll is 16-5 in favor of the orange hand. Enough votes? lol



DOXA S.A. said:


> DOXA will offer only 1 type, possibly a poll on the SUB1200T Sharkhunter hands would help make that decision


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

DOXA S.A. said:


> DOXA will offer only 1 type, possibly a poll on the SUB1200T Sharkhunter hands would help make that decision


Just following up. Orange hand on the Sharkie? Or still undecided?


----------



## awbyrd (Mar 26, 2015)

The website is showing the Sharkie as being in stock. I would assume that this is the MkI, but are they indeed in stock? Would the same apply that it would come on a strap with the new BOR to follow?


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pre-order has been placed - what a great upgrade for my dive buddy!


----------



## JBPilot (Feb 13, 2012)

Different thought along these lines. Any chance that Doxa could make a searambler version of the 800Ti?


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Sure it will be, pre-order link is: https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=272
> The bracelet will fit al SUB1200T and SUB1000T
> Pre-order price 249.00 instead of the regular price of $289.00
> No further discounts applicable
> Shipping late June 2015


THIS is fantastic news. While I'm certainly still thinking about going with a 1200T - I've got an awful lot of good memories with my 1000T PA, and I'd like to be able to stick this true BOR bracelet on that watch as well. I was about to ask, and then I saw the link. Going to have to preorder it.


----------



## Bill R (Feb 24, 2012)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> You put the discount code into the notes/comments box on the order form.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> DOXA Watches


Do you mean in the "Notice" box? I don't see a "Notes/Comments" box on the preorder form.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Just following up. Orange hand on the Sharkie? Or still undecided?


It seems the majority wants orange, so orange it will be!

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## awbyrd (Mar 26, 2015)

I honestly think this could be the perfect dive watch if the new BOR had the 1500-style clasp with the ratcheting extension. It's still damn close to perfect.


----------



## PORDO SELENE (Mar 22, 2009)

awbyrd said:


> I honestly think this could be the perfect dive watch if the new BOR had the 1500-style clasp with the ratcheting extension. It's still damn close to perfect.


And if also had the diving star version as well, since Doxa is broken its traditional line by passing alone diving star it's upsatting

Alp


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

I agree. I just bought one of the 1200T MkI pros a few months ago, but I'd dig back into the wallet for a diving star.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Will the Caribbean have orange minute hand?


----------



## Kpaul (Mar 16, 2015)

blue with a touch of red (!) or orange...is/would be perfect..., gives more warm look..


----------



## awbyrd (Mar 26, 2015)

Preorder placed for the Caribbean. It'll be my first. Now we start (not so) patiently waiting.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Shred2001 said:


> Wow, if there were a Divingstar model offered, I'd take out a second mortgage to get one! I'm also very interested in the NUMA blue...although I'd vote for an orange minute hand!


Do we know yet if the Caribbean will have the orange minute hand? Im ready to order one once I know.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

nervexpro55 said:


> Do we know yet if the Caribbean will have the orange minute hand? Im ready to order one once I know.


The Caribbean will have all white hands.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## PORDO SELENE (Mar 22, 2009)

Coriolanus said:


> I agree. I just bought one of the 1200T MkI pros a few months ago, but I'd dig back into the wallet for a diving star.


Congtrs!
Im not shure if Doxa is really avare how unique watch Divingstar was. I'd dig back into right away.
I Really wonder how many Divingstar funs around the forum are alive?


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree! I would love to have a Divingstar, and I hope they bring it back.



PORDO SELENE said:


> Congtrs!
> Im not shure if Doxa is really avare how unique watch Divingstar was. I'd dig back into right away.
> I Really wonder how many Divingstar funs around the forum are alive?


----------



## romax (Apr 9, 2015)

Where do I input the 15% disount code when ordering: WUUSDADV14 ?
There is no box I can see in the preorder form.
And how does the 15% discount work when paying with Paypal?
Finally, do I have to add 20% VAT for Austria?
Please advice


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Discount code goes in the notes spot on the application as for VAT I don't know

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romax (Apr 9, 2015)

thanks.


----------



## Watch_Collector1980 (Apr 20, 2014)

awbyrd said:


> I honestly think this could be the perfect dive watch if the new BOR had the 1500-style clasp with the ratcheting extension. It's still damn close to perfect.


THIS!!!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Watch_Collector1980 said:


> THIS!!!!


Agree 100%


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

squamish5 said:


> I don't understand...If you aren't going to label it a MKII, why call it a MKII? It looks like this is just a continuation of the 1200T production...
> not that there's anything wrong with that!


Hi Doxa,

if the MKI was produced in 1200 pieces, how the MKII will be numbered? 
It will be a limited edition?
How many pieces of each model?

Many thanks
Cheers


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

This will be my first Doxa in quite a while, but my sixth Doxa in the last five years! I had been leaning toward another 1200T, but had been holding out hoping for the ratcheting clasp of the 5000T. However, a true BOR bracelet is simply irresistible to me. When I was certified in '67, my dive instructor had just purchased a new Doxa. Even my father bought one a year or so later (but whatever happened to it is a great mystery :-(). And even though I received a new Omega SM300 as a congratulatory gift from my father for earning my certification, I really admired that Doxa ... and the elegant drape of that BOR bracelet was a big part of the attraction.

So I have taken advantage of our strong dollar and placed my order for a Mk II 1200T with the _true_ BOR bracelet. The stamped clasp might not be my favorite, but I have a feeling this watch will become one anyway.

Oh, and look for a review on WatchWerx.com after I receive it ... hopefully in June (if not before ... hint-hint ).


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Beetho said:


> Hi Doxa,
> 
> if the MKI was produced in 1200 pieces, how the MKII will be numbered?
> It will be a limited edition?
> ...


kindly, could I get an answer?
Thanks


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

Beetho said:


> kindly, could I get an answer?
> Thanks


My MKII is a Limited Edition of 1200 (number is engraved on the caseback, then matched on the warranty card) not sure if that's a total, or specific to my Professional model...
Hope this help you....


----------



## Watch_Collector1980 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ratcheting clasp as a future upgrade option Doxa???


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Can just the BOR bracelet be bought separately to go on my current 1200t?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

DougFNJ said:


> Can just the BOR bracelet be bought separately to go on my current 1200t?


Yes it can! This has been confirmed by DOXA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

eddiea said:


> My MKII is a Limited Edition of 1200 (number is engraved on the caseback, then matched on the warranty card) not sure if that's a total, or specific to my Professional model...
> Hope this help you....


Thanks for your interest, but I would like it to be Doxa to respond. 
I would like to know if the numbering starts again from 0001/XXXX and how many pieces are provided.
Cheers ;-)


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

dinexus said:


> Yes it can! This has been confirmed by DOXA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's REALLY good to know. Any guesstimates on price?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

DougFNJ said:


> That's REALLY good to know. Any guesstimates on price?


More good news (from the DOXA Facebook page), I suppose - you can get the pre-order bracelet by itself for a hair under $250. After the pre-order period, it goes up to $300 or so. Link here: https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=272


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Just curious ... anyone else place a preorder for the Mk II 1200T using one of the links in the OP, but have received no confirmation from Doxa? I know the order went through, because my credit card was charged within minutes of submitting it. I'd just like some sort of confirmation of the order, and the promised email confirmation has never arrived ... even though the order was placed at the beginning of this week.


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

iinsic said:


> Just curious ... anyone else place a preorder for the Mk II 1200T using one of the links in the OP, but have received no confirmation from Doxa? I know the order went through, because my credit card was charged within minutes of submitting it. I'd just like some sort of confirmation of the order, and the promised email confirmation has never arrived ... even though the order was placed at the beginning of this week.


Do you hava a bellsouth.net email>


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

eddiea said:


> Do you hava a bellsouth.net email>


No, I use a gmail account for all watch purchases.


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

Check your spam folder. I use Gmail, and when I ordered my 1200T MkI, the confirmation got diverted to spam.


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

Will the Searambler have orange hands or black?

Thank you


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Coriolanus said:


> Check your spam folder. I use Gmail, and when I ordered my 1200T MkI, the confirmation got diverted to spam.


I check and clear my spam folder twice each day, so it didn't go there. I just haven't received anything yet.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

dinexus said:


> More good news (from the DOXA Facebook page), I suppose - you can get the pre-order bracelet by itself for a hair under $250. After the pre-order period, it goes up to $300 or so. Link here: https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=272


Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

TimmyBoston said:


> Will the Searambler have orange hands or black?
> 
> Thank you


I can't find the quote source, but I seem to remember everyone complaining enough to force the hands to orange. They were initially said to be black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

dinexus said:


> More good news (from the DOXA Facebook page), I suppose - you can get the pre-order bracelet by itself for a hair under $250. After the pre-order period, it goes up to $300 or so. Link here: https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=272


The link doesn't allow for payments through PayPal. Is that even a possibility and if so, how does one go about that?



dinexus said:


> I can't find the quote source, but I seem to remember everyone complaining enough to force the hands to orange. They were initially said to be black.


That has been my understanding too. As of now, Searamblers can not be ordered yet and I wonder how one can secure a Searambler at the current discounted price


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MHe225 said:


> The link doesn't allow for payments through PayPal. Is that even a possibility and if so, how does one go about that?


You'll need to PM Doxa and ask for a PayPal invoice.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

TimmyBoston said:


> Will the Searambler have orange hands or black?





dinexus said:


> I can't find the quote source, but I seem to remember everyone complaining enough to force the hands to orange. They were initially said to be black.


I believe you are thinking about the Sharkhunter. People were asking about the color of the minutehand on the Sharkhunter
and Doxa replied it would be white but suggested a poll for an orange minute hand to guage the interest. The poll made 
Doxa change their mind and put an orange minutehand on the Sharkhunter. The Caribbean has been reported to have all
white hands but to my knowledge they have never replied to the question about the color of the Searamblers minutehand.


----------



## pipers (Apr 12, 2007)

I asked about the searambler when this thread got started... it will have an orange minute hand.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

pipers said:


> I asked about the searambler when this thread got started... it will have an orange minute hand.


The only Searambler that had a black minute hand, were the later run 1500Ts.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

MHe225 said:


> Searamblers can not be ordered yet and I wonder how one can secure a Searambler at the current discounted price


any news about the searambler?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

David Woo said:


> any news about the searambler?


You will be able to use the discount we are just not sure when they will be available.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I picked up a 1200T back in the fall. It is an absolute keeper, it is the most complimented watch I have owned. I am excited so see it continued! I will absolutely be getting a new BOR bracelet for mine. If another turquoise Project Aware edition comes along, you can bet I will grab one.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> You will be able to use the discount we are just not sure when they will be available.


ok, thanks for the 411. C'mon silver!


----------



## je302 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can I still pre-order the professional? How do I use the discount code? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

je302 said:


> Can I still pre-order the professional? How do I use the discount code? Any help is appreciated.


[Sigh!] Click on this link: SUB1200T MKII PROFESSIONAL https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=268

Then enter the discount code in the box under "Miscellaneous:/Notice"

If you'd simply read the first post in this thread, you would already know this.


----------



## je302 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oooohhhh excuse me PAL. Sorry to put you out like that with my dumb question. Must have totally ruined your day


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

je302 said:


> Oooohhhh excuse me PAL. Sorry to put you out like that with my dumb question. Must have totally ruined your day


Hey, I answered you question, didn't I? You're welcome....


----------



## Ninerzulu (Dec 22, 2014)

Perhaps he was indirectly asking about whether they were still in stock as well? And the fact that 2014 makes the discount code seem obsolete? And besides, its not like the website seems updated either..


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Ninerzulu said:


> Perhaps he was indirectly asking about whether they were still in stock as well? And the fact that 2014 makes the discount code seem obsolete? And besides, its not like the website seems updated either..


Perhaps (although anyone reading the thread would know this is a _preorder_ opportunity for watches to be delivered in *June*). Regardless, Doxa does not monitor this site with any regularity. Questions posed here can go days or weeks before being answered by them, although regular readers try to help. That's why actually taking the time to read through the thread (like I and many others have done) is always the best idea. If, after reading it, questions remain, then they should be posed here ... or, if urgent, communicated directly to Doxa by phone or email. Try "customersupport@doxawatches.com" if that is necessary.

And simple gratitude for assistance offered despite an inquirer's lack of initiative is not too much to ask.


----------



## je302 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was simply trying to confirm the procedure before plopping down my hard earned $1600 for a new watch. Not trying to cause any problems. I have read the entire thread, and it is long and there are many off-topic questions and opinions included. Also people have had other issues such as not receiving confirmation of their orders, etc...Lighten up a bit, were all here for the same reason, lets get the thread back on track.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

je302 said:


> I was simply trying to confirm the procedure before plopping down my hard earned $1600 for a new watch. Not trying to cause any problems. I have read the entire thread, and it is long and there are many off-topic questions and opinions included. Also people have had other issues such as not receiving confirmation of their orders, etc...Lighten up a bit, were all here for the same reason, lets get the thread back on track.


If what you wanted was simple confirmation of the process, you're lucky ... I answered your original query within an hour. Many others have waited a lot longer for the same information. And you're only putting down $500 of your hard-earned money. The balance is not due until the watch is ready to ship in June. Finally, after your nasty response in post #130, it's a tad hypocritical to tell _me_ to "lighten up." Now the thread is back on track.


----------



## je302 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## awbyrd (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey, guys...just spoke to Doxa CS...the ship date has been pushed back to July. I think quite a few of us anticipated that, however.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately, our delivery date has been pushed back slightly to July.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

Will these new separate BOR bracelets work with the 750T?


----------



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi everyone, a few month ago the SUB1200T was sold out and was replaced by the 44mm SUB1500T, this announcement was welcomed by some, but not all, which put DOXA in a the usual dilemma, which size should the basic DOXA SUB have, DOXA then released a final batch of the beloved SUB1200T, that sold out very quickly, yet the demand for the classic 42mm model continued...
> 
> With Basel World 2015 around the corner, DOXA is happy to announce the new SUB1200T MKII, same size and same case as the classic SUB1200T, but now with a separate beads of rice bracelet. The MKII will be available in June 2015.
> 
> ...


I just pre-ordered a Caribbean. Please confirm the price as the pre-order form says $1890, but the above says this ...During the "strong USD" Sales period, the price for the new model is $1605.00 plus shipping, for all pre-orders placed during the sales period, there is a deposit of $500.00 and the balance of $1100.00.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

robi516 said:


> I just pre-ordered a Caribbean. Please confirm the price as the pre-order form says $1890, but the above says this ...During the "strong USD" Sales period, the price for the new model is $1605.00 plus shipping, for all pre-orders placed during the sales period, there is a deposit of $500.00 and the balance of $1100.00.


Yes, that is correct. Pre-orders qualify for the 15% discount.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

My biggest gripe with my old 1200t was the bracelet, it was nice and solid however something about the 'fake' beads of rice just got to me and ended up selling it. Have now ordered the new one with the new bracelet. Cant Wait!


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Any news on when the 1200t MKII Searambler will be ready for pre-order?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Yes, that is correct. Pre-orders qualify for the 15% discount.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> DOXA Watches


So this will be calculated when we pay the final installment? Right now, I do not see the $1600 preorder price, but only the $1800.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Axelay2003 said:


> So this will be calculated when we pay the final installment? Right now, I do not see the $1600 preorder price, but only the $1800.


Yes, that is correct. Our order system reflects the regular price, but, we will only deduct the sale price on the final installment.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## awbyrd (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like the website is now showing August for the Caribbean. Have they been delayed again?


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Is there a provision for paypal?


----------



## Ninerzulu (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, they refer to PayPal in the instructions.


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Preordered a Pro!! I decided that the orange should be my first Doxa. Can't wait to get it on my wrist!!


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Just pre-ordered one of these puppies. My first Doxa. Very excited. Customer service was also awesome helping out with some details and issues as well. Great company!


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow! Well, I just ordered the Caribbean version! First Doxa, and first high-end watch. Always loved the adventure novels of Clive Cussler, so I've known about Doxa watches for quite a while, but have always liked blue dials. 

Only somewhat recently learned about the "Caribbean" versions Doxa at times releases, but of course none were available. Until...what's this? A pre-order?! And a reasonable 42mm (non-huge) size?! So tempted!

Debated a few days, decided against it as it just felt a bit too expensive (my previous most expensive watch was about $500), but began tooling around the Doxa forum a bit. Eventually found this thread (and the additional discount).

A brand new Doxa Caribbean diver! I'm so excited! Apologies for the long post!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

omega1300 said:


> Wow! Well, I just ordered the Caribbean version! First Doxa, and first high-end watch. Always loved the adventure novels of Clive Cussler, so I've known about Doxa watches for quite a while, but have always liked blue dials.
> 
> Only somewhat recently learned about the "Caribbean" versions Doxa at times releases, but of course none were available. Until...what's this? A pre-order?! And a reasonable 42mm (non-huge) size?! So tempted!
> 
> ...


Congratulations ... and condolences. You now are officially on the "slippery slope." ;-)

I bought a Doxa as my first high-end dive watch in 15 years. That opened the floodgates. I wound up purchasing three more Doxas (including this preorder), along with two Omega POs and two SMPs, a Rolex DSSD and two Subs (well, three Subs if you count the one that will be arriving in about three weeks).

But perhaps you will be the sole exception to the vortex the rest of us have been sucked into ... not! Bwa-ha-ha! :-d


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Any update on when these bad boys will shipping out? I rarely preorder things and it does not play nice with my impatience and need for instant gratification!!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

NickinNYC said:


> Any update on when these bad boys will shipping out? I rarely preorder things and it does not play nice with my impatience and need for instant gratification!!


According to Doxa, July. According to the rumor mill, August. Don't worry ... everyone here is just as impatient as you. We're all in the same boat. And we've all resigned ourselves to whatever wait is required, to get what I suspect is going to be the hottest dive watch Doxa has put out in a long while.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

awbyrd said:


> Looks like the website is now showing August for the Caribbean. Have they been delayed again?


If mine arrives before Labor Day, I will be happy. After Labor Day, satisfied.

It should be worth the wait.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

someone wake me when the rambler is available.


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just curious, has everyone else paid in full for their pre order or did you just pay deposit?


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Ausman600 said:


> Just curious, has everyone else paid in full for their pre order or did you just pay deposit?


I only paid for deposit.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

markdeerhunter said:


> I only paid for deposit.


Ditto


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

paid in full


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Keep coming back to this thread, trying to find any hint with regard to availabilty of the Searambler. I understand this model will be released at a later time, but will we see it before the summer ends?

Edit: Never mind, received an email from Doxa CS, no Searambler mk2 will be released and the 1500t is too big for me, bummer...


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Any word when they will be ready? I am really looking forward to my 1200t pro.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

markdeerhunter said:


> Any word when they will be ready? I am really looking forward to my 1200t pro.


I emailed them about it. Still hoping to hear back. Will post here if I get an answer.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

NickinNYC said:


> I emailed them about it. Still hoping to hear back. Will post here if I get an answer.


I really doubt you will get a response. They already are a month behind schedule, so I doubt they want to say anything until the watches are ready to ship. And, at that point, we'll be getting notices to pay the balance due.

Just keep your fingers crossed and hope you get an invoice this month. If not, keep your fingers crossed and hope you get an invoice in August ... or September ... or October. (Wash/Rinse/Repeat)


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

iinsic said:


> .... they want to say anything until the watches are ready to ship. And, at that point, we'll be getting notices to pay the balance due. Just keep your fingers crossed and hope you get an invoice this month. ....


You all should have taken iinsic's advice of crossing fingers sooner, as it clearly paid off: https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/new-sub1200t-pre-orders-ready-ship-2093170.html#post17720194 I wonder if the BOR bracelets will ship at the same time (keeping my fingers crossed ;-)).

The wait is almost over; here's to hoping to see pics of new 1200T's soon.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MHe225 said:


> You all should have taken iinsic's advice of crossing fingers sooner, as it clearly paid off: https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/new-sub1200t-pre-orders-ready-ship-2093170.html#post17720194 I wonder if the BOR bracelets will ship at the same time (keeping my fingers crossed ;-)).
> 
> The wait is almost over; here's to hoping to see pics of new 1200T's soon.


I've made my final payment, although I was erroneously charged the full amount, not the discounted net. However, I'm sure they'll sort it out eventually ... and my watch should be on its way soon! :-!


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Congrats to all you soon-to-be new owners of a 1200T! Still not sure of the difference between the original and MK II is other than the bracelet but you folks will love this watch (most will anyway). Will probably update my bracelet as I really like the look.
Anyway, here is my "original" serial # 21 purchased 12/10/09. It has been and will remain one of my very few keepers.

Bill


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I have been told by Doxa CS that preordered watches will begin shipping next week (assuming recipients have paid for them ;-)). Can't wait!!!


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats, what color did you order ? 
The all new separate bor bracelet will put this watch over the top. Can't wait to see pics. b-)


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

shoot how do you pay. I never received a request from them...
Wow I am glad I was scrolling around tonight. I have been on the squale posts mostly but am dying to get my 1200 professional...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

secfincorp said:


> shoot how do you pay. I never received a request from them...
> Wow I am glad I was scrolling around tonight. I have been on the squale posts mostly but am dying to get my 1200 professional...


Check out post #166 above for the payment link. Apparently, they did not send out notices ... they started a thread with the payment info (without adding to this existing thread; go figure :think.

If you were supposed to receive the discount, your card (or PP account) will be charged the full balance due, and the discount will be issued as a credit. But, as a precaution, put the discount code in the "comments" box again.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

iinsic said:


> Check out post #166 above for the payment link. Apparently, they did not send out notices ... they started a thread with the payment info (without adding to this existing thread; go figure :think.
> 
> If you were supposed to receive the discount, your card (or PP account) will be charged the full balance due, and the discount will be issued as a credit. But, as a precaution, put the discount code in the "comments" box again.


I paid online. I chatted online after paying and I guess they are going to start shipping next Wednesday. Cant wait, Although I see that new blue faced that I love but being my first Doxa I feel like I gotta go with Orange...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

secfincorp said:


> I paid online. I chatted online after paying and I guess they are going to start shipping next Wednesday. Cant wait, Although I see that new blue faced that I love but being my first Doxa I feel like I gotta go with Orange...


Oh, great. If they don't ship before Wednesday, I won't get it until the following week because of the weekend. o|


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Me as well......


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Spoke to Doxa again via chat still scheduled to ship Wednesday. Claim will be stateside and delivered on Friday......


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

secfincorp said:


> Spoke to Doxa again via chat still scheduled to ship Wednesday. Claim will be stateside and delivered on Friday......


Their lips to God's ears!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

secfincorp said:


> Spoke to Doxa again via chat still scheduled to ship Wednesday. Claim will be stateside and delivered on Friday......


The workday is almost over in Switzerland. Has ANYONE received shipping information on his watch yet?


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Nooooooo. And I am chomping at the bit.


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

Nothing yet overhere (GMT+1) The 2nd time for this 1200T batch that planned shipping is postponed.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

skyjacknl said:


> Nothing yet overhere (GMT+1) The 2nd time for this 1200T batch that planned shipping is postponed.


I don't mind if shipping is delayed, except that now I have paid for it. Here in the US, the FTC - and all of the major credit cards' merchant agreements - take a dim view of collecting money for an imminent shipment, then not making that shipment. If it's not shipped by Friday, I might have to call Chase to let them know.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I chatted with them tomorrow they will ship.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

secfincorp said:


> I chatted with them tomorrow they will ship.


This is reminding me of the old days when I flew Eastern Airlines: "We're sorry, sir. We expect to board in just a few more minutes." If you only knew how many two-hour layovers I burned through - missing any other connections - waiting those "few more minutes."


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Today is my birthday was hoping it was here for it....... As for Doxa, not impressed with communication. I am sure as soon as it arrives my feelings will change.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

secfincorp said:


> Today is my birthday was hoping it was here for it....... As for Doxa, not impressed with communication. I am sure as soon as it arrives my feelings will change.


Since this is my sixth Doxa, I can confirm the maddening frustration of waiting for the watch, through many delays, followed by the joy of having the watch in your hands. That doesn't make any subsequent iteration any more tolerable. :think:


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

iinsic said:


> Since this is my sixth Doxa, I can confirm the maddening frustration of waiting for the watch, through many delays, followed by the joy of having the watch in your hands. That doesn't make any subsequent iteration any more tolerable. :think:


Since this will be my first Doxa, you make me wonder; did you have the same delays&communication with all your Doxa's?:roll:


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

skyjacknl said:


> Since this will be my first Doxa, you make me wonder; did you have the same delays&communication with all your Doxa's?:roll:


Yes ... more so with some than with others.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Got it! Tracking info was sent at 1210 Geneva time, with delivery scheduled for Monday. That would make me five-for-six having to wait until the first of the week because of the weekend. o|

C'mon, Monday!!!! :-!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Nothing for me......😠


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine for Monday also.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Still nothing.........


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

secfincorp said:


> Still nothing.........


When did you make final payment? Sequencing might be based on that (I paid two weeks ago today).


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

almost 2 weeks ago. I remember paying for that and the crepas scuba pro on the same day. Maybe 10 days ago....I online chatted twice they checked my info and said Wednesday then Friday. etc etc etc....
I really am not that bothered by it, I have no idea how many orders they are filling not to metion the BofR bracelets going out. The only thing that could be better is making a statement saying what is going on. They did start this thread they could give updates. They are updating their instagram account with marketing shots.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm still wondering when the BoR bracelets will ship. :think:


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Doug507 said:


> I'm still wondering when the BoR bracelets will ship. :think:


Probably once all the new Pros and Sharkies are shipped.


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

iinsic said:


> Probably once all the new Pros and Sharkies are shipped.


It better not...I got my Pro two months ago, but the bracelet? still pending.... according to DOXA , it would be start shipping _"last Wednesday" _;-)


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

I paid 15 days ago, no shipmentdetails yet..



> I'm still wondering when the BoR bracelets will ship. :think:


Will there be a chance we'll receive the watch without the bracelet? Is there a rubber strap in the package?


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

skyjacknl said:


> I paid 15 days ago, no shipmentdetails yet..
> 
> Will there be a chance we'll receive the watch without the bracelet? Is there a rubber strap in the package?


That's what I just posted above *skyjacknl*, I got the watch but, not the bracelet (paid for but, pending) .....the watch came with a DOXA strap (black) and I ordered an extra *orange* isofrane from DOXA , while I'm waiting on the bracelet


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

here is a copy of email I received today after inquiring about my order:

Hi John, we started shipping last week and we ship 20 pieces per day and ship in
the order the pre-order was received, so your watch will be shipping probably
next Tuesday
Best regards
DOXA helpdesk
DOXA watches inc.


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

secfincorp said:


> here is a copy of email I received today after inquiring about my order:
> 
> Hi John, we started shipping last week and we ship 20 pieces per day and ship in
> the order the pre-order was received, so your watch will be shipping probably
> ...


Limited Edition of 1200 watches; if all sold, 60 days needed for shipping???


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Good queation


----------



## je302 (Jul 9, 2012)

Received my sharhunter via Fedex this morning. Looks great as expected, thought the bor bracelet is a little more blingy with the polished center links, so I've swapped out bracelets with my searambler.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Pics please


----------



## je302 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here ya go... The shark hunter is new, but swapped the bracelet with the rambler...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

FedEx brought my new 1200T MkII Sharkhunter right around 1000, but I had an appointment with the eye doctor and had to content myself only with the unwrapping and initial inspection. That was enough to hold me until I got back an hour later.

My initial impression: Home Run! While some might object to the PCLs, I find they complement the rest of the bracelet and watch head quite nicely. The true BOR bracelet makes it worth it all. I'm certain it will become the most comfortable watch I own, other than my Datejust with Jubilee bracelet (which is essentially the same configuration).

The weight is 190g and the case height is 14.62mm (about the same thickness as the original cal. 2500 Planet Ocean). Both are quite manageable dimensions, especially with the way the watch wears with the BOR.

I'll have more refections in a separate post, but here are a couple of Q&Ds:


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow! That new BOR bracelet looks awesome! Love the polished (and separate) middle links a la the original 300T. Can't wait for mine to arrive for my 1200T Pro!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Great pics guys


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW and double WOW!!!! the new BOR is sexier than a sexy thing...... very nice, very nice indeed. Hopefully the standard for all new DOXA SUBs.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I GOT THE EMAIL!

Your "DOXA SUB1200T MKII Professional pre-order balance " Serial No. 567
has shipped today to this address:


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

secfincorp said:


> I GOT THE EMAIL!
> 
> Your "DOXA SUB1200T MKII Professional pre-order balance " Serial No. 567
> has shipped today to this address:


I'm sure you're relieved. C'mon, Thursday! ;-)


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Supposedly tomorrow per fedex tracking


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Received the watch today. It is amazing how in 24hrs it arrived to my doorstep in Northern VA from Vienna Austria......
As for the watch all I can say is WOW! what a watch. I have and have had quite a few watches from a Sub to Timex and this is by far one of the nicest finished cases I have seen The quality is amazing for the price and I gotta say I ordered the Sharkhunter first then changed to the Pro at the last minute and love my decision. I think orange when I think Doxa. Anyway I may in a bit get the NUMA Blue to finish it off. Anyway I am sold on their product, so far.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

secfincorp said:


> Received the watch today. It is amazing how in 24hrs it arrived to my doorstep in Northern VA from Vienna Austria......
> As for the watch all I can say is WOW! what a watch. I have and have had quite a few watches from a Sub to Timex and this is by far one of the nicest finished cases I have seen The quality is amazing for the price and I gotta say I ordered the Sharkhunter first then changed to the Pro at the last minute and love my decision. I think orange when I think Doxa. Anyway I may in a bit get the NUMA Blue to finish it off. Anyway I am sold on their product, so far.


Glad your long waiting ordeal is also over!


----------



## 19Dec2013 (Dec 21, 2013)

Anybody knows if they started shipping the orders for bracelets, anybody received their bracelet? Wrote them last week but they wont answer.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

19Dec2013 said:


> Anybody knows if they started shipping the orders for bracelets, anybody received their bracelet? Wrote them last week but they wont answer.


No reply here either...


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

To the folks that have received their pre-orders, are the new BOR bracelets screw links or pins? I think the attachment to the watch is via springbar, but to remove links... screws?

Looking forward to my Caribbean.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Screws


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

19Dec2013 said:


> Anybody knows if they started shipping the orders for bracelets, anybody received their bracelet? Wrote them last week but they wont answer.


I emailed them on Friday and they said the bracelets were in stock and would be shipping this week. So far, no FedeEx notice yet.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Brian883 said:


> I emailed them on Friday and they said the bracelets were in stock and would be shipping this week. So far, no FedeEx notice yet.


We do not ship accessories and parts via FedEx, we ship them registered Swiss Post.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Tommer45 said:


> To the folks that have received their pre-orders, are the new BOR bracelets screw links or pins? I think the attachment to the watch is via springbar, but to remove links... screws?
> 
> Looking forward to my Caribbean.


I suppose at more than 220 posts, one can be forgiven for succumbing to TLDR. Check out post #56 for photos of the links.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

iinsic said:


> I suppose at more than 220 posts, one can be forgiven for succumbing to TLDR. Check out post #56 for photos of the links.


TLDR? I paid my dues to the Abbreviations and Acronyms Club (AAC), why am I not receiving updates!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I am guessing but "too lazy to do research" I only say that because it has happened to me.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

ahh, Urban Dictionary: TLDR=Too Long; Didn't Read


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Hahaha nice mine sorta worked as well


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> We do not ship accessories and parts via FedEx, we ship them registered Swiss Post.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> DOXA Watches


Well, the pre-order form (for the bracelet only) said (in point #3) that we would receive a FedEX tracking number in 3-5 days and there was a $15 charge for shipping. Only reasonable to assume that it would come FedEx, IMHO. You really need to be more clear in your instructions about shipping details when we're talking about items worth more than $200. So... there's no way to track this, correct? Not very good customer service, DOXA!


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Brian883 said:


> Well, the pre-order form (for the bracelet only) said (in point #3) that we would receive a FedEX tracking number in 3-5 days and there was a $15 charge for shipping. Only reasonable to assume that it would come FedEx, IMHO. You really need to be more clear in your instructions about shipping details when we're talking about items worth more than $200. So... there's no way to track this, correct? Not very good customer service, DOXA!


For those who are waiting on a bracelet-only order... I just confirmed with DOXA (via Live Chat) that they will be shipped Registered Mail not FedEx. No tracking ability and usually about a 10 day delivery time frame. I'm disappointed, to say the least. Doesn't look like it will be here any time soon...


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Brian883 said:


> For those who are waiting on a bracelet-only order... I just confirmed with DOXA (via Live Chat) that they will be shipped Registered Mail not FedEx. No tracking ability and usually about a 10 day delivery time frame. I'm disappointed, to say the least. Doesn't look like it will be here any time soon...


I guess the question is when will the shipping begin? I will be leaving in about two weeks for a month. So will either have to hold order or cancel (if possible). Is it really so hard to let us know?


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

William said:


> I guess the question is when will the shipping begin? I will be leaving in about two weeks for a month. So will either have to hold order or cancel (if possible). Is it really so hard to let us know?


Good question. I was told that the bracelets were in stock and shipping would take place this week, but my confidence level is not very high. For a company that (apparently) relies on Internet sales exclusively, DOXA needs to get their "stuff" together or they won't be around very long. I love their product (my 1200T is one of my favorite watches), but their website, distribution and communications capabilities suck.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

I received my watch today, but it came with the old style bracelet!! Great watch, but bummed it shipped with incorrect bracelet!

Shot Doxa an email and I'm sure they will sort it out.


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

iinsic said:


> I suppose at more than 220 posts, one can be forgiven for succumbing to TLDR. Check out post #56 for photos of the links.


Exactly.. who's got time for 22 pages!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Tommer45 said:


> Exactly.. who's got time for 22 pages!


Ummm ... I suppose those of us who have read _all_ of them. You mostly were cut slack because probably half of the questions posted in this thread were answered in the OP. You were superior by comparison, hence you got an answer to your query. ;-)


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just "live chatted" with DOXA today, asking about the BoR bracelets. I was told they will ship "just as soon as the factory re-opens from their summer holiday at the end of the month." Sounds like early/mid September for the bracelets.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Doug507 said:


> Just "live chatted" with DOXA today, asking about the BoR bracelets. I was told they will ship "just as soon as the factory re-opens from their summer holiday at the end of the month." Sounds like early/mid September for the bracelets.


Yes, that is the case. I originally told some customers that we did indeed have the bracelets in stock along with the MKII watches at our Austrian office while the factory is closed for the summer holiday. After speaking to the Austrian office over the weekend I learned that I was mistaken and they only had enough bracelets to send with the watches in stock. But, the remaining bracelet orders will be filled as soon as our factory reopens at the end of the month. I sincerely apologize for the misunderstanding.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Yes, that is the case. I originally told some customers that we did indeed have the bracelets in stock along with the MKII watches at our Austrian office while the factory is closed for the summer holiday. After speaking to the Austrian office over the weekend I learned that I was mistaken and they only had enough bracelets to send with the watches in stock. But, the remaining bracelet orders will be filled as soon as our factory reopens at the end of the month. I sincerely apologize for the misunderstanding.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> DOXA Watches


DOXA...
I confess I'm a bit confused and already send you an e-mail about it but, briefly...
My question is ....what about a 3rd case scenario like mine, in which I paid _in full for the watch and the true BOR bracelet_ _both,_ months ago and received the watch on a rubber strap, pending on the bracelet availability? (not a separate bracelet order) it makes sense to me to think, it counts as one of the watches in stock ?


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, this is mind-boggling and extremely disappointing! I talked to DOXA last week, both through "live chat" and email and no mention was made of a "summer holiday..." I was just told that the bracelet would be shipped "within a few business days." Where are these people who respond to these inquiries located, and how can they be so clueless? Or is it just one person who is totally out of the loop (that would be my guess)? I've been in business for over 40 years, and "summer holiday closings" are not surprise events!

I'll stand by my previous statement in an earlier post (using slightly different words)... DOXA's customer service and communications are abysmal! You may think that "At DOXA we listen" but without follow through, that doesn't matter much. This is especially true when the customer has paid in full for their order. I love my 1200T Pro and I'm hoping that the new BOR bracelet will live up to expectations, but I sincerely doubt that you will get any repeat business from me based on this experience. I really want to like DOXA but you make it very hard to do so. These days, especially for internet-based marketing companies, you "live by the sword, die by the sword." If you make commitments you can't live up to on the internet, lots of people will know about it very quickly.


----------



## Ugly Pirate (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey guys first post. Just ordered a 1200T Pro, my first Doxa, as my wife's birthday present to me yesterday. Needless to say I am very excited. What would be the best guess on a delivery time? lol
Thank you for your DOXA order, placed on 04.08.2015 23:59:01 

Your order 610803 for a DOXA SUB1200T MKII Professional


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ugly Pirate said:


> Hey guys first post. Just ordered a 1200T Pro, my first Doxa, as my wife's birthday present to me yesterday. Needless to say I am very excited. What would be the best guess on a delivery time? lol
> Thank you for your DOXA order, placed on 04.08.2015 23:59:01
> 
> Your order 610803 for a DOXA SUB1200T MKII Professional


Based on the post above, my guess is it won't ship until the factory re-opens from "summer holiday." I'll bet you're looking at early to mid September.


----------



## Ugly Pirate (Aug 5, 2015)

Man I hope not, that means I will be back overseas at work and not get to see it until I get back home in mid October


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Ugly Pirate said:


> Man I hope not, that means I will be back overseas at work and not get to see it until I get back home in mid October


You can console yourself with the knowledge that those of us who preordered the watch waited three to four months for delivery. If you don't see it until mid-October, that only will be a bit more than two months. :think:


----------



## Ugly Pirate (Aug 5, 2015)

Well well well, look at the email I just got:

Your "DOXA SUB1200T MKII Professional " Serial No. 548 has shipped today......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ugly Pirate said:


> Well well well, look at the email I just got:
> 
> Your "DOXA SUB1200T MKII Professional " Serial No. 548 has shipped today......!!!!!!!!!


Fantastic news! Congratulations. I guess it's just the BOR bracelet-only orders that will be delayed by the summer closing. Not sure I understand that, but oh well...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ack. I shouldn't follow this thread. My Caribbean won't ship until month end at the earliest.

Glad to see the others are shipping, though. That BoR looks great.


----------



## Ugly Pirate (Aug 5, 2015)

Well my watch arrived today! Bad news is I will not be home from overseas until next Thursday to see it and my wife refused to show me anything beyond the silver bottle and says I have to wait!


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

My order for the Caribbean went in a few weeks ago so waiting to hear about final payment. Just curious - since some members are getting the old bracelet in error, is it possible to have the Matt fused link version that came on the Mark I actually fitted as an alternative? I know. I'm a heathen. But I just prefer the brushed finish, sorry 😉


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

DEP21 said:


> Just curious - since some members are getting the old bracelet in error, is it possible to have the Matt fused link version that came on the Mark I actually fitted as an alternative? I know. I'm a heathen. But I just prefer the brushed finish, sorry 


Why not just have the new one brushed?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi, please rest assured it is not members, it is only 1 bracelet that slipped through and was already replaced,

the new bracelet is brushed on the outside links and polished in the middle which is how the original bracelet of the 60s SUB used to be.

regards


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> the new bracelet is brushed on the outside links and polished in the middle which is how the original bracelet of the 60s SUB used to be.


Which is as it should be. I really enjoy the retro feel of my new 1200T Mk II. The only compromise I would make in that desire for 1960s authenticity would be a better clasp (like the ratcheting clasp on the 5000T). But, that aside, I am delighted with my new Doxa!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I received my doxa 1200t professional just over a month ago and have to say I love it. It is probably the best cost to value ratio I have purchased. I did stumble across a picture on the site that made me think, I would love to get a blue dial with orange minute and seconds hand and change out the professional dial. Just for a little flexibility. Any chances of Doxa selling those items. i am trying for this look. I dont see it being offered on the site. but would like to keep the size of the 1200.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Brian883 said:


> Fantastic news! Congratulations. I guess it's just the BOR bracelet-only orders that will be delayed by the summer closing. Not sure I understand that, but oh well...


FWIW, I ordered the new bracelet on 17-Aug, and just this morning received my shipping notice. So I guess the summer's over!


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

gwold said:


> FWIW, I ordered the new bracelet on 17-Aug, and just this morning received my shipping notice. So I guess the summer's over!


I got the email today as well as a confirmation from FedEx that it's on the way. I was also very pleased to see that DOXA shipped via FedEx rather than by regular mail (as was previously stated by them). Thanks, DOXA! Can't wait to get the new bracelet on my 1200T Pro.


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Got my shipping advice too, still waiting on the watch tho


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

My BoR bracelet is scheduled for FedEx delivery today!


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Doug507 said:


> My BoR bracelet is scheduled for FedEx delivery today!


It has arrived! FedEx, overnight from Vienna, and in my hands before noon.

Sadly, although I am wearing my 1200T I <grr> forgot to bring my Bergeron! So, no fitting until I get it home tonight.

The bracelet came well protected, with many pieces of blue & clear plastic wrap, all shrink-wrapped. Included were the two, solid end pieces, but no spring bars. The clasp is the same as is on my original, faux-BoR bracelet.










Greg


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

gwold said:


>


nice, mine is in customs in NJ. headed out soon, i trust.
that thing is shiny, guess mine will be headed to the blast cabinet.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

David Woo said:


> nice, mine is in customs in NJ. headed out soon, i trust.
> that thing is shiny, guess mine will be headed to the blast cabinet.


While I could never imagine a Submariner with PCLs, my first memory of a Doxa 300 - from 1967 - left an indelible memory of those polished beads. I just don't think I could brush the center beads on my 1200T MkII.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Agreed I love them polished.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Customs has mine, too :-(


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug507 said:


> Customs has mine, too :-(


Same here .....

FedEx had left a message at the house yesterday informing us of the delivery of a package today before 10:30 AM so my wife rearranged her schedule, only to see the FedEx truck pull in to our street and pass our house. Later we found out the bracelet is still in holding in NJ. Wished FedEx had given us another call ......

Isn't it ironic: gwold ordere his on August 17 and has it in hand already. I ordered mine on May 25 and am still waiting ......


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

David Woo said:


> nice, mine is in customs in NJ. headed out soon, i trust.
> that thing is shiny, guess mine will be headed to the blast cabinet.





Doug507 said:


> Customs has mine, too :-(





MHe225 said:


> Same here .....
> 
> FedEx had left a message at the house yesterday informing us of the delivery of a package today before 10:30 AM so my wife rearranged her schedule, only to see the FedEx truck pull in to our street and pass our house. Later we found out the bracelet is still in holding in NJ. Wished FedEx had given us another call ......
> 
> Isn't it ironic: gwold ordere his on August 17 and has it in hand already. I ordered mine on May 25 and am still waiting ......


Sorry to hear you're waiting, guys. Hopefully that will soon be forgotten as you enjoy your new, true BOR bracelets!

The polished center links do add some bling, but it's a really nice look IMO. Surprising to me is that the new end pieces appear to fit the case better than did those on the original bracelet. Also, the drape of the links coming off the end pieces is smoother, for a better overall angle with the watch at rest on the wrist.


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Just curious, is there any appreciable different in weight and/or comfort on the previous version of the 1200t fused link bracelet and new BOR bracelet for those that have or have had both?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

RALaustin said:


> Just curious, is there any appreciable different in weight and/or comfort on the previous version of the 1200t fused link bracelet and new BOR bracelet for those that have or have had both?


I'm sure any weight difference between the two would be negligible. The MkII weighs around 190g, and there is no reason why the fixed beads would weigh more or less than the floating beads.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

The wait is over; the FedEx truck stopped at our house this time and the driver handed me this:









No, the apple was not included :-d 
All I need to do now is get my tools out and swap the fused-BOR for this true-BOR on my SUB1200T DWL. 
And size it, of course - anything I need to know / pay special attention to?


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

Bought one of these Thursday night. PayPal cleared Friday. Got a FedEx notification that it will be here Monday. WOW!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MHe225 said:


> And size it, of course - anything I need to know / pay special attention to?


Sizing of the new bracelets is as simple as sizing a Rolex bracelet. Just run the links under hot water for a minute or so, so that the Loctite will not keep the screw from backing out. These are Rolex-style screwed pins, which thread through the link and screw into the outer link on the far side ... as far as I'm concerned, the best possible way to do this. Look at post #56 in this thread to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

mine just arrived as well: both it and the watch head are headed out to get brushed.

Just received some photos, the refinishing is done:


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

iinsic said:


> Sizing of the new bracelets is as simple as sizing a Rolex bracelet. Just run the links under hot water for a minute or so, so that the Loctite will not keep the screw from backing out. These are Rolex-style screwed pins, which thread through the link and screw into the outer link on the far side ... as far as I'm concerned, the best possible way to do this. Look at post #56 in this thread to see what I'm talking about.


Maybe I should add some Loctite to mine--the screws came out cleanly & smoothly, first try, without any heating at all.

Sizing was for the true BOR exactly like with the original bracelet. Remove two links, one from each side of the clasp, and fit the bracelet to the head. Done. Same great fit; smoother, silkier feel! (Is "silkier" a word? Perhaps now ...)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

gwold said:


> Maybe I should add some Loctite to mine--the screws came out cleanly & smoothly, first try, without any heating at all.
> 
> Sizing was for the true BOR exactly like with the original bracelet. Remove two links, one from each side of the clasp, and fit the bracelet to the head. Done. Same great fit; smoother, silkier feel! (Is "silkier" a word? Perhaps now ...)


Important: Use only Loctite 222, which is appropriate for watch use. Anything stronger and you'll never get the screw out again. You can get it from Otto Frei, but even Amazon sells it.


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure how true this is, but they may be sold through all 1200 of the Professional models. Mine arrived yesterday and I had an issue with the crown. Talked with Andy about my options for a fix. The message he left me said they didn't have any more in stock to ship me a new one. So I'll send mine off for repair. Diassapointed that I'll be without it for several weeks, but still impressed overall with my first Doxa.


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

FreshJeep said:


> Diassapointed that I'll be without it for several weeks, but still impressed overall with my first Doxa.


What was the issue with the crown? I'm awaiting my first Doxa too...the Caribbean model. Not sure I'd be impressed if my brand new watch arrived in a condition needing repair. I had it happen with Aquadive (ordered one of them before trying Doxa... had a few issues so I sent it back and won't bother with them again).


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

Tommer45 said:


> FreshJeep said:
> 
> 
> > Diassapointed that I'll be without it for several weeks, but still impressed overall with my first Doxa.
> ...


The crown is near impossible to screw down. I can get it -- but it takes me 15 to 20 attempts to get it lined in just right. Even when it feels seated, I'll get it a half turn in and the spring pushes it back out.


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

Talked to Doxa again the morning ... not sold out of the Professionals, but none available to ship at the moment.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Got my invoice for the 1200t Caribbean today, looks like they will be shipping soon,


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

FreshJeep said:


> The crown is near impossible to screw down. I can get it -- but it takes me 15 to 20 attempts to get it lined in just right. Even when it feels seated, I'll get it a half turn in and the spring pushes it back out.


Oh man, that sucks. Hopefully they send you a new one soon. Once I opened up a brand new dive watch, unscrewed the crown and the entire crown and stem pulled out of the watch. I was like "ummm".

Good luck with the Doxa fix!


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm going to enjoy it while I can.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just came today, Caribbean MKII



Even better looking in person!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow that looks great!

Sent from my Fire Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

That looks beautiful. I would love to see more pics, maybe some in sunshine please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfxr (Jan 28, 2010)

Blue is hard to capture in pics, but here is a few anyway..


----------



## Lightingsystemsuk (May 12, 2015)

Got my 1200T Caribbean this week, at first I wasn't sure as it is smaller than my 1500T Professional, which is a monster. But now I am sold, a beautiful watch. 

Love the Numa blue, although I'm
Still after the Turquoise coloured fave they did a while ago. I wonder if we will see one soon on any of the models?


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Just came today, Caribbean MKII
> 
> 
> 
> Even better looking in person!


The mkII Caribbean 1200 looks great. Might get my Searambler some company.


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

Just got it back from DOXA. Crown operation is smooth as silk!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Doxa will be my next watch. Deciding between the pro, sharky and carib. Need some opinions from the Doxaholics.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Good question. Unless you love orange I would go for Caribbean or sharkie. Sharkie prob more versatile but I love the blue and metric bezel of the Caribbean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

wellyite said:


> Good question. Unless you love orange I would go for Caribbean or sharkie. Sharkie prob more versatile but I love the blue and metric bezel of the Caribbean.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tend to lean towards black. My divers currently (Pam, mm300, Squale) are all black. But I'm thinking maybe I need something different.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

WatchNRolla said:


> I tend to lean towards black. My divers currently (Pam, mm300, Squale) are all black. But I'm thinking maybe I need something different.


If you want variety, I don't think the darker blue of the Caribbean will be enough to differentiate it from your black divers. Go orange.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WatchNRolla said:


> I tend to lean towards black. My divers currently (Pam, mm300, Squale) are all black. But I'm thinking maybe I need something different.


Orange one first I reckon...all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WatchNRolla said:


> I tend to lean towards black. My divers currently (Pam, mm300, Squale) are all black. But I'm thinking maybe I need something different.


Orange one first I reckon...all the best Dave
Sorry for double post...,weird..


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

WatchNRolla said:


> I tend to lean towards black. My divers currently (Pam, mm300, Squale) are all black. But I'm thinking maybe I need something different.


My thoughts were the same and then this appeared,


----------



## stumpovich (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice. If I were in the market for a new DOXA I would strongly consider this.


----------

